# Spende an Gentoo und das ewige Leid mit den Kreditkarten

## kannX

Das Thema wurde zwar im Gentoo-Chat schon mal aufgegriffen, führte aber zu keinem brauchbaren Ergebnis.

Ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige hier der von Gentoo begeistert ist und gerne was spenden würde - was ja an sich mit Kreditkarte kein Problem sein sollte. Nur leider sind die Dinger hier in Europa nicht all zu sehr verbreitet und ich will mir auch nicht extra für Gentoo eine anschaffen.

Die Alternative wäre ein T-Shirt für 18$, eine Tasse für 25$, etc zu kaufen - so viel wollte ich nicht gerade ausgeben.

Daher meine Frage:

Gibt es ein Gentoo-Spendenkonto auf das man überweisen kann oder kennt jemand einen Webshop bei dem man eine Gentoo-Spende kaufen kann?

----------

## Udo

Ja das würde mich auch interessieren!!!!!

Würd lieber den Betrag den ich sonst ins Suse und Co investiere zum finanzieren für Gentoo Entwicklung überweisen.

Ich wär sofort dabei,aber ohne Kreditkarte!!

Mag für manche nicht verständlich sein,das man keine will,aber bis jetzt habe ich alle Zahlungen ohne hinbekommen,also für Spendenaktionen schaff ich mir keine an.

Ich finde die Arbeit die bis jetzt geleistet wurde einfach toll!!

Ich denk das es dadurch auch schnell noch perfekter werden kann.

Gruß Udo

P.S. Wie Finanziert sich das jetzt überhaupt    	und wie ist Gentoo eigendlich enstanden?

Gibt es das eine Entwickluingsstory wo auch Beteiligte der ersten Stunde genannt werden?

----------

## Gorbi_x

Hmm, wer hat denn heutzutage _keine_ Kreditkarte..? ;-)

Und, vorausgesetzt man ist bei der richtigen Bank, kosten 

diese Dinger nichtmal was extra. 

Naja, ich werde demnaechst etwas per Paypal spenden :-)

Beste Gruesse,

   Gorbi_x

----------

## KiLLaCaT

i find das auch die totale frechheit! wenn die spenden haben wollen, sollten die das auch ermöglichen! ich zahl nie mit der kreditkarte im netz, dafür is es viel zu unsicher.

ich weis was mit solchen kreditkartennummern passieren kann...

 :Laughing: 

jax

----------

## kannX

Naja, man muss schon verstehen das in den USA das sogenannte "electronic banking" erst im Kommen ist und man dort drüben unser Misstrauen gegen diese Karten gar nicht verstehen kann das Kreditkarten dort öfter benutzt werden als Bargeld.

Ich werde mal schauen ob ich diese Bitte vielleicht an einen der Moderatoren bringen kann.

P.S.: Bei welchen Kreditanstalten bekommt man denn Kreditkarten kostenlos und ohne Vorraussetzungen (bis auf eine Girokonto)?

Ich für meinen Teil bin bei der allgeliebten "Spasskasse" und die scheint allgemein von Kundenservice und "moderner" Technik nichts zu halten.

----------

## Larde

Ich habe mit Gratiskreditkarten á la Karstadt oder Saturn selbst keine Erfahrung, aber vielleicht sei mir an dieser Stelle ein Link auf ein Topic im AreaDVD-Forum gestattet. Vielleicht kann sich der eine oder andere dort eine nützliche Anregung holen.

Gruß,

Larde.

----------

## Proteus

Mmmh, was genau kann denn passieren wenn jemand Deine Kreditkarte missbraucht?

Sollte das tatsächlich mal passieren musst Du das doch nur mal kurz bei der Kreditkartengesellschaft reklamieren und fertig.

Und ich denke nicht das die Missbrauchsquote wirklich sooo hoch ist wie man gerade im Zusammenhang mit dem Internet gerne behauptet.

Setze meine Karte jedenfalls häufig im Internet ein - bislang stets ohne jegliche Probleme.

Ist doch schliesslich auch keine "neue" Situation.

Schliesslich kann man auch per Telefon und Kreditkarte Dinge bestellen. Was passiert denn da wenn der Mensch am anderen Ende der Leitung plötzlich behauptet Du hättest viel mehr bestellt als Du wolltest? Und die Daten Deiner Kreditkarte hat er nach einer Bestellung sowieso - kann also auch noch ne Menge anderer Dinge damit machen.

Sehe ich also was falsch oder hab ich Recht wenn es mir so vorkommt das bei den beiden Themen "Internet" und "Kreditkarte" gerne Panikmache betrieben wird wenn diese zusammen erwähnt werden?

Greetings,

Proteus

----------

## Udo

OT--on

Es ist alles nicht sicher,selbst überweisungen in kleinen Beträgen werden ohne große Kontrolle von Banken ausgeführt.

Wer sein Konnto nicht im Auge hat,der kann immer beklaut werden.

Aber ich für mein Teil, will diese Dinger nicht,weil ich es nicht Brauche! und noch mehr Karten in der Geldbörse haben ist auch doof.

Was macht es für ein Aufwand ein Konto im jeweiligen Land  einzurichten wo etwas Überwiesen wird?

Selbst bei "Brot für die Welt" braucht man keine Kreditkarte wenn jemand Helfen wil.

OT--off

Es wird leider von Spenden geredet,aber eigendlich sehe ich nicht das es als Spende anzusehen ist.

Es ist eher ein begleichen einer Dienstleistung,

wenn jemand was dafür Bezahlt,wo etliche Leute ein einfach zu Wartendes System Entwickelt haben ohne für jeden Download Geld zu verlangen.

Wenn ich bei anderen Distr. alle Programme 

aktuel haben möchte,dann muss ich ein Paket kaufen,wo meist nur Neuinstallieren angesagt ist.Updates funktionieren dort nur in den seltensten Fällen,aber bei Gentoo bin ich immer so Aktuel wie es geht mit einem emerge world.Da ist noch nicht mals die System Optimierung mit betrachtet.

Wenn jemand davon begeistert ist,dann fällt es nicht schwer dafür zu zahlen.

Und ich denke,daß die nächten Versionen von Gentoo viel schneller realased werden und Optimale installations Tools springen dann auch mit bei raus.So das keinen mehr bei 6GHz interessiert was binär Pakete sind,weil beim Rechnerkauf mal eben ein System aus dem Netz installiert wird und alles aus Sourcen.

Gruß Udo

----------

## Proteus

Das nicht alles sicher ist weiss ich auch - hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet ausserdem arbeite ich bei einer Bank  :Wink: 

Ich hab auch nichts dagegen wenn man sagt man möchte keine Kreditkarte haben.

Ich hab nur was dagegen wenn Panikmache betrieben wird. Wie schon gesagt: Wer sein Konto nicht im Auge hat, kann immer beklaut werden. Ob mit oder ohne Kreditkarte (da gibts bestimmt viel einfachere Wege...).

Ein Problem mit einer "Spende" für Gentoo ist eben auch das die Macher wohl eher keine weltweit operierende Organisation sind. Die können nicht in jedem noch so kleinen Land ein Konto einrichten nur damit sie (wie ich meine - verdientes) Geld empfangen können. Konten sind auch nicht kostenlos...

(Brot für die Welt, etc. sind weltweit tätig, haben deshalb auch überall Konten. Die können sich das auchs leisten.)

Aber das ist eben das schöne an der KreditKarte - man kann auf viele verschiedene Arten in viele(n) verschiedene Länder Geld damit zahlen.

----------

## Beforegod

Hallo,

ich habe Daniel Robbins eine eMail geschrieben und diese Idee weitergeleitet. Sobald ich was von ihm höre und es in Ordnung geht, wäre nur noch das Organisatorsiche zu klären. Aber dazu später!

MfG

BG

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Proteus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab nur was dagegen wenn Panikmache betrieben wird. Wie schon gesagt: Wer sein Konto nicht im Auge hat, kann immer beklaut werden. Ob mit oder ohne Kreditkarte (da gibts bestimmt viel einfachere Wege...).
> 
> 

 

Wenn Du mit Deine Kontonummer gibts kann ich es einfach einziehen... Meines wissens prüft keine Deutsche Bank ob ich eine Einzugsermächtigung habe.. Und wenn Du dann noch für 8 Wochen im Urlaub bist, biste das geld für immer los  :Sad: 

Kreditkarten sind somit mindestens genauso sicher wie eine bekannnnte Kontonummer.... Ich habe mit meiner Karstadt-Karte bisher keine Probs gehabt...

----------

## Lasker

 *kannX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: Bei welchen Kreditanstalten bekommt man denn Kreditkarten kostenlos und ohne Vorraussetzungen (bis auf eine Girokonto)?
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil bin bei der allgeliebten "Spasskasse" und die scheint allgemein von Kundenservice und "moderner" Technik nichts zu halten.

 

Ich hab mich inzwischen total von der Sparkasse (verarschen kann ich mich selbst...  :Twisted Evil:  ) abgeseilt und ein Konto bei der DIBA eröffnet. Kosten: 4,- / Monat pauschal, darin sind die Gebühren für eine Eurocheck- (für meine Frau, wir haben ein gemeinsames Konto) und eine Visa- Karte enthalten + 3% Zinsen. Wo gibt's das sonst noch für ein Giro-Konto? Einen Wehrmutstropfen hat das Ganze: Während bei den Sparkassen das Online-banking rein auf HTML basiert (sagt mein Sohn jedenfalls, stimmt das?), geht's bei der DIBA nur über Java. Außerdem unterstützen die (ausser IE natürlich) nur Netscape 4.x, ich mußte mir also zusätzlich zu dem ganzen Java-Installations-Wahnsinn* auch noch navigator-4.79-r1  :Shocked:  antun. 

Jetzt läufts auch unter Linux - und lohnen tut es sich allemal!  :Razz: 

*Mehr dazu hier:

Mozilla 1.3a + Java Works straight.

----------

## kannX

Die Sparkasse bietet html-basiertes Banking, allerdings auch nur zusammen mit Java. Theoretisch wurde Java  plattformunabhängig entwickelt, wenn also eine Seite von einem Finazinstitut nicht auf jedem Java-konformen Browser läuft fände ich das schon ein starkes Stück.

Als alternative kann man bei den meisten Banken (auch Sparkasse) BTX/OHBCI Banking nutzen, z.B. mit der T-Online Software oder anderen komerziellen Programmen.

----------

## hopfe

Das Online Banking bei der DIBA (Extrakonto) ließ sich bei meiner letzten SUSE Installation mit dem KONQUEROR öffnen.

Es war zwar nicht ganz korrekt formatiert, aber man konnte damit arbeiten.

----------

## A.Stranger

Hallo,

was ich hier nicht so ganz verstehe ist, warum sich nicht mehrere zusammentun, und über eine Karte spenden. Dieser eine Könnte das Geld sammeln und dann per CC an Gentoo schicken. Oder happert es da dann wieder am Vertrauen in der Community?

----------

## Dimitri

 *Quote:*   

> Einen Wehrmutstropfen hat das Ganze: Während bei den Sparkassen das Online-banking rein auf HTML basiert (sagt mein Sohn jedenfalls, stimmt das?)

 

Nein zumindest bei mir nicht. Die Sparkassen haben ein mehr oder weniger gutes Java Appletl. hatte immer Probleme damit aber mit 1.4.1_01 gehts jetzt einigermassen. Allerdings hat da jede Kreissparkasse ihr eigenes System. Es kann also sein, das es bei Dir eine HTML Oberfläche ist.

Bei der DIBA bin ich noch nie über die Anmeldung hinausgekommen. Es passiert einfach nichts wenn ich mich anmleden möchte. Sowohl mit Konqueror (3.1 RC6) als auch mit Mozilla (1.2.1)

Dim

----------

## cArN4g3

also wenn man mit dem kauf von merchandise gentoo unterstuetzt, dann hab ich fuer gentoo´s vortbestehen bereits gesorgt ;>

hab mir sone coole coffe-cup bestellt, ich sag euch die is vielleicht geil. haellt auch feinst den kaffee warm..

mfg carn

ps: kauft euch alle sone tasse!(pott(eimer;>))

pps: vorsicht, solch ein eimer ruft aufstaende von mitarbeitern hervor, die befuerchten keinen kaffee mehr zu bekommen.. ;>

dit: wasn mit meiner sig los o_0 ?? wo is meine systembeschreibung hin?? :confused:

2.dit:

k, haut wieda.. tststs, einfach vb-rulez aendern grml

----------

## hopfe

Wir lange benötigten die Teile bis sie ankommen, bzw wieviel kostet der Transport nach Deutschland?

----------

## cArN4g3

also, habs etwa in einer woche bekommen, war selbst ueberrascht  :Smile: 

fuers shipping hab ich glaub ich ca. 5.50$ bezahlt.. habs grad gelesen, 10$ gehen an gentoo. COOL.. :>

mfg carn

----------

## razorbuzz

was haltet ihr von einem "Abo" sagen wir mal monatlich 1 Euro, wird dann jährlich abgezogen, als gegenleistung gibst dann eine " Gentoo -Member" Tasse oder ähnl.

Somit wäre dann nämlich auch ein regelmässiger "Geldstrom" für die Entwickler gewährleistet, die ja bisher absolut tolle arbeit gemacht haben.

any hints to this topic?

what are you thinking, "Beforgod"

----------

## cArN4g3

ich meine wir koennten ja etwas "ins leben" rufen, wo alle(oder alle die mitmachen wollen) user von forums.gentoo.org/german-forum mitmachn..

meinetwegen ein konto. auf das alle monatlich was ueberweise.. die frage ist, wer wird ausgewaehlt, fuer diese aktion der schirmherr zu sein, wem vertraut man? ka.. diese wuerde dann monatlich das eingetroffene geld per kreditkarte ueberweise.. 

was haltet ihr von der idee

(falls die vor mir hier schonmal  im thread gepostet wurde, sry, hatte grad keine zeit alles zu lesen :-/ )

mfg carn

dit: die coffee-cup muss sich trotzdem jeder kaufen! weil die einfach cool is ;> hrhr

----------

## hopfe

Ist keiner der Gentoo-Entwickler aus Deutschland?

----------

## Lasker

 *Dimitri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei der DIBA bin ich noch nie über die Anmeldung hinausgekommen. Es passiert einfach nichts wenn ich mich anmleden möchte. Sowohl mit Konqueror (3.1 RC6) als auch mit Mozilla (1.2.1)
> 
> 

 

Das geht auch nicht mit Mozilla.

Nur mit Navigator ab 4.06, empfohlen wird 4.7 und von 6.0 raten sie "derzeit" noch ab.

Mozilla halten sie wahrscheinlich noch für ein prähistorisches Ungeheuer...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lasker

 *kannX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Theoretisch wurde Java  plattformunabhängig entwickelt, wenn also eine Seite von einem Finazinstitut nicht auf jedem Java-konformen Browser läuft fände ich das schon ein starkes Stück.
> ...

 

Ganz sicher, dass du ein Erdenbürger bist?   :Wink: 

Falls nicht, es gibt hier ein paar sehr seltsame Sitten, über die du dir hier einen kurzen Einblick verschaffen kannst:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/wst-23.01.03-001/

Aber du hast natürlich vollkommen recht: "Theoretisch" war das so gedacht, ja...   :Razz: 

Als Ergänzung, und wenn du das Gefühl hast, schon lange keine Albträume

mehr gehabt zu haben - der ganze thread beginnt hier:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=2863559&forum_id=37684

----------

## kannX

Hmm, irgentwie ist die Tasse wirklich cool und sehr praktisch; ich denke eine werd' ich mir auf alle Fälle anschaffen.

Nur ist letztenendes eine komplette Wohnungseinrichtung von Gentoo nicht das Richtige und als Schüler kommt man nicht leicht an eine Kredikarte ran, daher hatte ich diesen Thread ins Leben gerufen um eventuell die Vorteile des "elekronischen Bankings" nutzen zu können (Überweisungen (online) sind oft mals kostenlos, zu Teil werden diese auch noch verügtet).

Wenn sich also jemand finden würde der ein Spendenkonto einrichten könnte und das Geld weiterleiden würde wäre das eine praktische Sache für kreditkartenlose Spender.

@Lasker: Ich muss dir zustimmen. Ich entwickle selbst unter Java und habe festgestellt das es durchaus sehr leicht möglich ist resourcenschonend und kompatibel zu entwickeln. Ich wollte einfach nur zum Ausdruck bringen das es empörend ist das gerade die "Grossen" mit diesen Themen sehr schlampig umgehen.

----------

## Lasker

 *kannX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Lasker: Ich muss dir zustimmen. Ich entwickle selbst unter Java und habe festgestellt das es durchaus sehr leicht möglich ist resourcenschonend und kompatibel zu entwickeln.

 

Nun, ich bin kein Programmierer, aber ist es denn auch möglich, unter Java so zu entwickeln,

dass man am Ende tatsächlich von 'plattformunabhängig' sprechen kann?

Ich stoße nämlich immer wieder auf Seiten diverser Schachanbieter, die anscheinend unbedingt

das Gegenteil beweisen wollen.   :Confused: 

----------

## kannX

Ja, von Plattform und Speicherzugriff ist man unabhängig. Wenn es jetzt um den Zugriff auf das Filesystem geht wird es da schon kritischer: Man könnte hier feste Pfade/Seperatoren benutzen die nur unter einem System laufen, aber es ist  auch genaus möglich das Plattformunabhängig zu programmieren. Dann gibt es da noch System Properties die sich je nach System unterscheiden können.

In der Regel ist Abwärtskompatibilität kein Problem, kann  aber bei alten Browsern mit build-in Java zu Problemen führen (somal der Java Support in älteren Browsern z.T. sehr mangelhaft ist).

----------

## ElCondor

Wieder back on topic: Ich überweis für jedes einem kunden installierte Gentoo 10U$ per paypal - bei den privat installierten überlass ichs den leuten, die dann damit rumfuhrwerken  :Smile: 

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

>  ich zahl nie mit der kreditkarte im netz, dafür is es viel zu unsicher.

 

also abgesehen davon, dass man sensible daten nur per ssl übermitteln sollte: jeder dumme angestellte jedes pimperlgeschäftes das kreditkarten nimmt, muss nur mal in die lade mit den rechnungen greifen und hat soviele kreditkartendaten wie er/sie will. wenn du eine kreditkarte hast, dann kann sie immer wer missbrauchen, und je mehr menschen damit zu tun haben umso wahrscheinlicher ist das auch. so gesehen ist bezahlen im web mit kreditkarte wohl eine der sichersten varianten überhaupt!

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## cArN4g3

huhu kannX,

<-- is auch java-coder in ner firma in leipzig.. 

wenn man light-weight programmiert sollte es wirklich platformunabhaengig sein.. bin zur zeit an der entwicklung einer sap-aehnlichen umgebung beteiligt und kann nur sagen JAVA rulez.. (das nur mal am rande :> )

warum machst du net mal ne umfrage hier im forum, wer sich an der spendenaktion beteiligen wuerde... also dieses regelmaessige ding meine ich  :Smile: 

mfg carn

----------

## kannX

Tja, also ich würde einer Regelmäßigen gemeinsamen Spendenaktion zustimmen und ich würde auch gerne einen Poll dazu aufmachen, nur leider fehlen mir die Rechte um Polls zu erstellen.

----------

